# Favorite go to highlight color for your eye



## laguayaca (Feb 16, 2012)

I've been MIA wondering what's is everyones favorite


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 16, 2012)

I tend to use Grain or Dazzlelight. I used to love Ricepaper but either they changed the formula or my tastes have changed because I find it very ashy of late. I swore by Ricepaper when I was much younger.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 16, 2012)

I still use Ricepaper at times. I hardly ever hit pan on anything so I still have a rather old Ricepaper. Sometimes I'll use MAC's Blanc Type, All That Glitters, Vanilla Pigment, Subtle Pigment, or if I'm very neutral, I'll just go with concealer.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 16, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I still use Ricepaper at times. I hardly ever hit pan on anything so I still have a rather old Ricepaper. Sometimes I'll use MAC's Blanc Type, All That Glitters, Vanilla Pigment, Subtle Pigment, or if I'm very neutral, I'll just go with concealer.


 
	I'm convinced the Ricepaper available now isnt the same. Even my sister feels the same way. I forgot to mention Vanilla pigment as a highlight and also Naked pigment.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks girls I have vanilla pigment and blanc type. I think I have candlelight and rice paper I'm going to look through my stash. I've been using rose blanc but I hit the pan and It's limited.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 17, 2012)

Chiming in to say that my most used highlight colors are Naked p/m, Blanc Type e/s, Vanilla p/m and Malt e/s.  I also like Baby Petals e/s, from the Heatherette Trio 2 for pink/purple looks.  Oh, and Naked e/s from Urban Decay.


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 17, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> *I'm convinced the Ricepaper available now isnt the same*. Even my sister feels the same way. I forgot to mention Vanilla pigment as a highlight and also Naked pigment.



 	That makes me sad. I know the world is an ever changing place but some things need to remain the same. I'll probably have the same Ricepaper until I die. LOL!


----------



## Copperhead (Feb 17, 2012)

I think a lot of people like MAC's Arena too.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 17, 2012)

Select coverage concealer in nw40  I think thats what it's called. I like motif sometimes too. Also the light color in the warm blend MSF


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Feb 18, 2012)

I like matte colors or eye looks with mostly matte and maybe one frosty color. I find myself really liking "Universal Mix" pigment from the All Races collection. It's a super super light, but not quite white, nude that is very slightly shimmery. It goes well with natural eye looks and smokey eyes and is more natural-looking than using a super frosty highlight. Think "naked" pigment, but a lot lighter and less peach.

  	I think a lot of mineral make up companies like fyrinnae make a similar color, but maybe more peachy.


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 18, 2012)

i love blanc type and ricepaper. Does anyone know when they switched the ricepaper? I just was wondering if I had the old one of new one.


----------



## mekaboo (Feb 19, 2012)

I love Era, Naked Lunch, Blanc Type, Vanilla Pigment, Arena, Motif


----------



## sss215 (Feb 19, 2012)

kabuki_KILLER said:


> I like matte colors or eye looks with mostly matte and maybe one frosty color. I find myself really liking "Universal Mix" pigment from the All Races collection. It's a super super light, but not quite white, nude that is very slightly shimmery. It goes well with natural eye looks and smokey eyes and is more natural-looking than using a super frosty highlight. Think "naked" pigment, but a lot lighter and less peach.
> 
> I think a lot of mineral make up companies like fyrinnae make a similar color, but maybe more peachy.


   I think I am going to try UniversalMix. I see it at the time at the CCO. I think it would be amazing in the inner corner of the eye also.


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 25, 2012)

Carefree by MAC (prolongwear eyeshadow).  It looks white, but it's actually like a warm, sheer champagne gold on the skin.  It looks beautiful on very fair to very deep skin.

  	Carefree replaced vanilla pigment & ricepaper eyeshadow for me.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 25, 2012)

I keep looking at Carefree but I neva pick it up I think im going to get it soon


----------



## StyleBlack (Feb 25, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> I keep looking at Carefree but I neva pick it up I think im going to get it soon


   Yeah definitely check it out! Let me know what you think.


----------



## califabulous (Feb 28, 2012)

MAC Arena!  I love that color for a subtle highlight.  such a beautiful sheen.  A MUA at MAC used Mylar (or nylon....omg. I think it was mylar)  and it looked really beautiful if you want that "I'm wearing a highlight and it's gorgeous" look vs something more subtle. also from the UD Naked 1 palette, naked and virgin mixed together works nicely.


----------



## mimip63 (Feb 12, 2013)

i cosign on mac arena


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah i just recently bought ricepaper because everyone swore by it but i hate it...Im taking it back 





DILLIGAF said:


> I tend to use Grain or Dazzlelight. I used to love Ricepaper but either they changed the formula or my tastes have changed because I find it very ashy of late. I swore by Ricepaper when I was much younger.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

I love Ricepaper, Shroom, Naked Pigment and Naked 2's Bootycall.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 20, 2013)

i actually like MAC melon pigment and vanilla pigment for a highlighter


----------



## danirn16 (Mar 20, 2013)

Boring as it sounds I really like Grain on my NC20-25 skin.  Just a nice sheen, nothing too flashy. My second favorite is Ricepaper and then All that Glitters.


----------



## Cara (Mar 21, 2013)

I usually use white frost for the inner corner, but nylon is beautiful too.  I dont usually highlight under the brow with e/s, i just take whatever actual highlighter im using that day and sweep a bit under the arches   Usually MSF or Lorac.


----------



## nuclearteeth (Mar 28, 2013)

MAC Sunday Best (gorgeous!), Chamomile, or Goldenaire pigment. I also like Jardin Aires.


----------



## bluelitzer (Apr 1, 2013)

For Brow Bone - shroom, brule, orb or vanilla
  	For Inner Corner - Ricepaper, MAC Jaunty or naked lunch


----------

